# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  Пароль Виндоус7 ?

## 523

Собственно вопрос , забыт пароль на нет-буке . Установлена Виндоус 7 Стартер . Подскажите решение ?! Примерно год назад создавал подобную тему , через "поиск" найти не смог , да и под другим ником  :Cheesy: На буке есть фотографии "ценные" , бук не мой  :Smiley: . Через восстановление с загрузочного диска винды - не канает , СД-привода конечно нет ) Зато 4(четыре) ЮСБи  :Cheesy: Каюсь , не сохранил тогда программу , думал не пригодится  :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> СД-привода конечно нет ) Зато 4(четыре) ЮСБи


Если речь идёт только о сохранении файлов, подойдёт любая загрузочная флешка. Например, Dr. Web live usb. Носителя для восстановления пароля, как я полагаю, у вас нет.

----------


## 523

Насколько я понял Доктор позволит вытащить фото и потом можно без угрызений совести просто снести систему ?! Винда лицензионная , образ у меня где-то валяется.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Насколько я понял Доктор позволит вытащить фото и потом можно без угрызений совести просто снести систему ?!


Да. 
Единственный легальный способ восстановить пароль — использовать носитель для восстановления, который нужно было создать заранее.

----------

